# Kindle on iPhone



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

The Amazon Kindle iPhone app has launched? What?!?!


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=302584613&mt=8


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Been expecting this. I didn't realize they would release it so soon though.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

oh cool, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It was gonna happen soon or later. Cool


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm going to have to get this app... I wonder if I can link my amazon account somehow so if I happen to be out can continue reading Kindle content even if I don't have my Kindle.  I could only stand reading from the screen for a little bit at a time though.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been playing around with it a bit. I added the book I'm currently reading and it did sync to the last page I was on.  It will definitely be handy to have to get in a few pages of reading when I don't have my Kindle with me.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

it says it will work with iTouch too - anyone try that yet - we don't have iPhone but I do have iTouch


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

It should.  Itouch and Iphone are the same thing only minus the phone for the Itouch.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The details from Amazon is here at the Frequently Asked Questions about Kindle for iPhone page. (http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200298470)

To access your Kindle library and shop for Kindle books at Amazon.com from your iPhone or iPod touch, you'll need to visit the iPhone App Store and download the Kindle for iPhone application. To install Kindle for iPhone: Visit www.apple.com/iphone/appstore/ by tapping the App Store icon on the home screen of your iPhone or iPod touch.

You can also get the application through the iTunes Store. Search for "Kindle for iPhone" or find it in the alphabetical list of applications. Follow the on-screen install instructions. When your installation is complete, simply tap the Kindle for iPhone icon on your iPhone and iPod touch to start accessing or building your Kindle books library.


----------



## kahleeb (Mar 4, 2009)

I am downloading the app right now and can't wait to try it out. Maybe this will get more people hooked on ebooks!


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Very cool just downloaded it. Now I have a back up in case I ever forget my Kindle when I go to work.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Also I called my mom and had her try it on her phone even though she does not have a kindle she does have an Iphone and she was able to access my account and books so it does apparently work on multiple phones. Not sure if it was meant that way or just a glitch I can't imagine they didn't know people would try that. Guess we'll see.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

From our Kindle blog:

*Amazon releases Kindle iPhone app*

Kindle books can now be read on iPhones. Amazon has released an iPhone app which can read e-books from Amazon's Kindle Store - the first non-Kindle device with that capability.

This opens up the Kindle Store for purchases from people who may not have a Kindle.

And, for people who have both a Kindle and an iPhone, Amazon's WhisperSync feature keeps track of where you left off in a book as you switch between reading from your iPhone or your Kindle.

The Kindle for iPhone app is free and available for any iPhone or iPod Touch, with firmware 2.0 or higher.

From Amazon's FAQ page for Kindle for iPhone:

The entire selection of books available for reading on Amazon Kindle can also be read on Kindle for iPhone. You can also download free book samples from the Kindle store and read the first chapter of a book before you decide to buy.

Periodicals such as newspapers, magazines, and blogs, and personal documents cannot be viewed on Kindle for iPhone.

Some screenshots of the Kindle app:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kristus412 said:


> Also I called my mom and had her try it on her phone even though she does not have a kindle she does have an Iphone and she was able to access my account and books so it does apparently work on multiple phones. Not sure if it was meant that way or just a glitch I can't imagine they didn't know people would try that. Guess we'll see.


In fact, you should now see both of those iPhones under your "Manage Your Kindle" page on Amazon. And when you purchase from Amazon's site, you'll see both iPhones listed under the "Send wirelessly to..." option.

I believe (but haven't confirmed) that those multiple iPhones will count as among the six devices that your Kindle Store content can be synced to.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow - I don't even have my iPhone yet (waiting for the anticipated June update!), and I've downloaded this. It will complement my Kindle selections; certainly WON'T replace it! 

Anything that increases the popularity of Amazon's Kindle Store eBooks is good for all of us! And maybe introducing more people to it on the wildly popular iPhone will have a "halo effect" on increasing Kindle sales?


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Harvey said:


> In fact, you should now see both of those iPhones under your "Manage Your Kindle" page on Amazon. And when you purchase from Amazon's site, you'll see both iPhones listed under the "Send wirelessly to..." option.
> 
> I believe (but haven't confirmed) that those multiple iPhones will count as among the six devices that your Kindle Store content can be synced to.


Yes they are! Great information to know. Thanks.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I just d/l'd Kindle for iPhone. So far so good - it grabbed everything archived at Amazon, and it syncs to the last page read, no problem. I'm soooo happy. The one downside of reading on my Kindle vs my iPhone was that I couldn't read in my kids' rooms while putting them to bed (they do fine with the minimal light from the phone when I angle it correctly, but not with a booklight....). But now I can  Yay! It would be cool if there were some way of getting personal docs onto it - I mean, I already have most of them on the phone, but in a different reader, so they don't sync to the kindle. Oh well. Still cool


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What's the Kindle application for the iPhone? Where do I get it?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just realized there were two threads on this topic, so I merged them.

L


----------



## georges (Feb 15, 2009)

Very exciting! If I forget my Kindle, I'll always have my iPhone (Kindle Backup)!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm downloading the app now. I've been waiting for this. Not that I'd use it much, but I'm all about just in case.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Does the iPhone have to be registered to your Amazon account? Does it take up one of the "spaces" for a Kindle on your account? I already have 5 Kindles on my account and we have 2 iphones in our household so that would put me over my limit of six...unless the rumor is true that you can register more than 6 devices but only share a book among six.

L


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Just downloaded it... it is pretty cool. This is definitely going to give the Kindle a major boost being that Apple/iPhone seem to be considered the arbiter of all things "cool" these days.

After downloading I had to log into my Amazon account. It also said my iPhone will now be listed in the drop-down menu when I buy a book on Amazon. So it does get tied to your account as another device. I don't know how this factors in to the "up to six" limits though.

This blog post has a summary of what the app can and cannot do: http://www.blogkindle.com/2009/03/kindle-for-iphone-and-ipod-touch/


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My iPhone will never replace my Kindle, but in some cases, where discretion is called for (like the office after lunch break), it will be nice to have the option of continuing a book on my phone!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1882988,00.html

OK this article is funny.



> The Apple iPhone may be good for a lot of things, but reading electronic books is not one of them. The screen on the device is so small that trying to read War and Peace would make most people over 30 go blind.
> 
> That is not stopping Amazon (AMZN) from marketing its ebooks on the Apple handset. (See pictures of the cell phone.)
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. It does count towards the 6. You can have more than 6 on the account, but only share among up to 6.

I'm on the phone with Kindle Support now because only 142 of my 206 books are showing up in Archives. They're going to have to go in and remove the licenses that were created for the other Kindles I've had (Kendal, Edgar I, and Edgar II)..Apparently this is not an easy process and it needs to be done manually, per book. <sigh>


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. It does count towards the 6. You can have more than 6 on the account, but only share among up to 6.
> 
> I'm on the phone with Kindle Support now because only 142 of my 206 books are showing up in Archives. They're going to have to go in and remove the licenses that were created for the other Kindles I've had (Kendal, Edgar I, and Edgar II)..Apparently this is not an easy process and it needs to be done manually, per book. <sigh>


So users who go from a K1 to a K2 may still have licenses saying that one of the six downloads has been taken by a device you no longer own? That's not right. LOL


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

rho said:


> it says it will work with iTouch too - anyone try that yet - we don't have iPhone but I do have iTouch


Since the Manage Your Kindle page on amazon.com says "Need to register an iPhone or iPod Touch Learn How", it would seem that it should work with the iPod Touch as well.

Of course, you can't believe everything you read on a web page.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Exactly. Once a book is licensed for a device, it's there, even if you remove the book from the device, or deregister the device. <sigh> I was afraid this was going to happen. The books that aren't showing up are the ones I always made sure I had with me..Outlander series, In Death series...

They've escalated it and are supposed to get back to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Since the Manage Your Kindle page on amazon.com says "Need to register an iPhone or iPod Touch Learn How", it would seem that it should work with the iPod Touch as well.
> 
> Of course, you can't believe everything you read on a web page.


It does..That's what I'm using..I don't have an iphone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know if I am even going to bother with this. I always have either Hugh or WSB with me and I can't standing reading anything on the iPhone. While it might be a fun experiment, I am not sure it is worth the effort.

My husband might download it for his iPhone, then he'd finally get to read Free-Range Chickens which we've all been laughing over.

L


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it! Being a guy (which means: not having a purse...) I don't always take my Kindle with me. My iPod Touch though is always with me and this will be a nice way to sneak in a few more pages until I get back to my Kindle!!

"Analysts would be wise to remember that most books are read by old people. Readers under 30 are scarce. They were raised on spending time on PCs and playing video games. Many are under-educated and can barely read at all. Asking people who wear reading glasses to spend a lot of time trying to make it through a book using a small screen is not much of a business."

Ouch.... a little truth to that, but a bit overstated!

I'm 38 now so I guess I don't throw off the statistics much


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't know if I am even going to bother with this. I always have either Hugh or WSB with me and I can't standing reading anything on the iPhone. While it might be a fun experiment, I am not sure it is worth the effort.
> 
> My husband might download it for his iPhone, then he'd finally get to read Free-Range Chickens which we've all been laughing over.
> 
> L


It's really not.. I don't care for reading on my ipod either..BUT I do want to get these past Kindles off my account, I might as well get it taken care of now. Otherwise, I'll just have to do it when I get another Kindle for my younger daughter.


----------



## khamilton611 (Feb 12, 2009)

My husband knew about this before I did...he has an iPod Touch, and he went into my Amazon account and downloaded a sample chapter of a Digital Photography book.  He's really good about asking first before he does something that would charge my account...downloading samples are free!  He did download the Complete Works of Sherlock Holmes to my Kindle (it cost something like $4...which is probably a convience-type fee, since all these are public domain books...just nice to not have to search for everything one piece at a time)...I wonder if he'll be downloading that to his iPod Touch as well.

He did show me the sample chapter...I'll say, the pictures are very nice (because they can be rendered in color)...but reading on the iPod Touch would drive me nuts after a while.  I'll stick with my Max!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The complete works by MobileReference are all public domain works. I don't mind paying $5 for the complete works of a given author. I figure the time it takes me to go to the website, download all the books, and transfer them to my Kindle is way more then $5. That and I have all of that authors work in one book and don't add many, many more titles to my Kindle Home page. Navigation in the complete works by MobileReference is really easy.


----------



## Greg Staten (Feb 20, 2009)

I pulled it down this morning and, as promised, it synced up perfectly and my books were exactly where I left off in them last night. Very very cool!

I'm disappointed that periodicals can't be read on it (I'd love to be able to read the morning newspaper on the phone), but I can understand that licensing restrictions probably prevented that from happening. Hopefully those can be resolved at some point.

Otherwise I'm extremely impressed with the app so far, especially considering the potential it has to grow the base of Amazon's "Kindle service."


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1882988,00.html
> 
> OK this article is funny.


especially this part -- _"Analysts would be wise to remember that most books are read by old people. Readers under 30 are scarce. They were raised on spending time on PCs and playing video games. Many are under-educated and can barely read at all."_

a couple things on that - 1 - I remember thinking that anyone over 30 was old (a long long time ago) and 2 - the older I get the further away _"OLD"_ is 

and who else is slightly afraid that the last sentence of that could even be partly true - YIKES the future of the world left in the hands of peopl who can barely read at all??!! Please say it isn't so...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Exactly. Once a book is licensed for a device, it's there, even if you remove the book from the device, or deregister the device. <sigh> I was afraid this was going to happen. The books that aren't showing up are the ones I always made sure I had with me..Outlander series, In Death series...
> 
> They've escalated it and are supposed to get back to me.


This is *terrible* news. I hope Amazon fixes this down the road.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I  just downloaded the app to my Iphone. This is great, especially for when I don't have PJ (my kindle) with me.  (Though it is usually with me wherever I go, but just in case its not!)


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Where are your priorities? I am more likely to forget to bring my iPhone then forget to bring my Kindle.


----------



## lilliew (Feb 15, 2009)

This is great!  I don't always carry my Kindle with me and now I can still read where I left off on my book.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to have to do this when I get home tonight.  I have a touch, can't see reading on it much but I usually always have it in my purse so at least if I do forget my Kindle I'll have something to read on.    Thanks for the info.


----------



## CrumBunny (Mar 2, 2009)

I am thrilled to have a backlit version of my Kindle books for those times when reading in the dark is called for...... in a car at night or sitting in a dim theater waiting for the movie to start      I have read eBooks on my Palm/iPhone for a long time now, so know that the smaller size is not a problem for me as it may be for some. Of course, given light, the Kindle is the one I'll go to for an easier read.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just remember with an *ipod touch * that unless you're near somewhere with wi-fi, you won't be able to Sync your books. You also won't be able to transfer a book from archives to read it.

I suggest you keep a couple of books active...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm like so many others this will be my emergency reading - just in case I go out without my Kindle (doesn't happen often but it does happen if I am not taking a bag big enough for my Kindle to fit in).  Books and knitting have saved our marriage more than once - I am married to a man who could talk paint off a wall and if he goes into a store or runs into someone he knows it can be hours.  My touch fits in any bag I have so I will always have something with me -


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, I set it up on my iPhone. My initial observation is it works well on a single volume but not well on a multi-volume work like the mobi complete Conan-Doyle. If you read one of the stories at say location 3855 and then switch to a story at location 1288 it will not update the iPhone to your new position, at least that I can accomplish. It remembers your furthest location and asks if it should go there. It works great for stand alone books though.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Uh oh, unless I am missing something, it looks like this version will only work for Amazon kbooks.  Did anyone see a way to d/l other forms of ebooks and keep in sync?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The only thing that went to mine was the Kindle content. If there's a way to get other stuff I don't know what it is. This is certainly a good start though.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder if the* iTouch* has this new Kindle app, too. I don't have an iTouch, but DD does. I'll have to ask her.

Great blog each day, Harvey. I'm loving it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes it is available for the ITouch


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

libro said:


> I wonder if the* iTouch* has this new Kindle app, too. I don't have an iTouch, but DD does. I'll have to ask her.
> 
> Great blog each day, Harvey. I'm loving it!


Yes I have iTouch and it is working on it --


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope they do this for blackberry too. 

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Uh oh, unless I am missing something, it looks like this version will only work for Amazon kbooks. Did anyone see a way to d/l other forms of ebooks and keep in sync?


This is for Amazon Kindle books. The App store has several different apps for different ebooks. Ereader is one..


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Uh oh, unless I am missing something, it looks like this version will only work for Amazon kbooks. Did anyone see a way to d/l other forms of ebooks and keep in sync?


The iPhones/iTouchs don't have Kindle email addresses, so it would be difficult (if not impossible) to send something for conversion.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> This is for Amazon Kindle books. The App store has several different apps for different ebooks. Ereader is one..


Maybe in a future version.

I tried Stanza, but had to step up to a Kindle. Old eyes.

This app; Amazons, doesn't go horizontal either, something else to add.

And I prefer the tap to turn pages, rather than the sweep.

I'll email them with my suggestions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> The iPhones/iTouchs don't have Kindle email addresses, so it would be difficult (if not impossible) to send something for conversion.


My understanding, from reading the reviews, is that non-Kindle owners who down load the application will have to establish a Kindle account. This will give them a Kindle email address. This makes sense because they will need a Kindle account to store their books.


----------



## roa71 (Jan 28, 2009)

will it sync with just the Kindle 2?  or the Kindle 1 as well?  

rick..


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

ProfCrash, I'm looking at the Manage Your Kindle screen and they do not assign an email address.  I have both a Kindle and an iPhone registered.  Kindle 2 has an email address, and iPhone is in an entirely different subsection without the ability to add or edit an email address.

I'm not sure if someone can learn where the Kindle files are stored on an iPhone and try to upload a manually converted file to the proper place.  But it would be a lot of trouble.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

roa71 said:


> will it sync with just the Kindle 2? or the Kindle 1 as well?
> 
> rick..


It will sync with both.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As I understand it, you will only be able to read Kindle books with this App. It does not support converted documents, newspaper, blog, or magazine subscripitons.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So maybe some of the non readers owning a Iphone or Touch will try it out and discover they might actually like reading books. Then maybe they go out and buy a Kindle  . Smart move Amazon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Your Kindle 2 email address is the address for your IPhone. It will sync between the two. You should be able to download documents you send to your K2 to your IPhone. 

You get a different address if you do not synch your IPhone to your existing account.

Again, this is based on the reviews I have read. I saw a review by an Kindless individual who downloaded the Application, entered his/her Amazon account info, and had a Kindle Page created for them, complete with email.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

It figures that this app would come out right after my iPhone stops working.    I'll have to wait until this weekend, after I get a replacement to play around with this app.  

I don't know if I would use this a lot. I see myself using it only if I'm without my Kindle -- which is very rare. My DH might use it. He's not a big reader, so it doesn't make sense for him to get a Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Your Kindle 2 email address is the address for your IPhone. It will sync between the two. You should be able to download documents you send to your K2 to your IPhone.
> 
> You get a different address if you do not synch your IPhone to your existing account.
> 
> Again, this is based on the reviews I have read. I saw a review by an Kindless individual who downloaded the Application, entered his/her Amazon account info, and had a Kindle Page created for them, complete with email.


From Amazon's FAQ page for Kindle for iPhone:

The entire selection of books available for reading on Amazon Kindle can also be read on Kindle for iPhone. You can also download free book samples from the Kindle store and read the first chapter of a book before you decide to buy.

*Periodicals such as newspapers, magazines, and blogs, and personal documents cannot be viewed on Kindle for iPhone.*


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> From Amazon's FAQ page for Kindle for iPhone:
> 
> The entire selection of books available for reading on Amazon Kindle can also be read on Kindle for iPhone. You can also download free book samples from the Kindle store and read the first chapter of a book before you decide to buy.
> 
> *Periodicals such as newspapers, magazines, and blogs, and personal documents cannot be viewed on Kindle for iPhone.*


Are the public domain ebooks considered personal documents? So we have to go back and download the public domain books from Amazon? No more feedbooks, etc?

They forgot text-to speech, also.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> It figures that this app would come out right after my iPhone stops working.  I'll have to wait until this weekend, after I get a replacement to play around with this app.
> 
> I don't know if I would use this a lot. I see myself using it only if I'm without my Kindle -- which is very rare. My DH might use it. He's not a big reader, so it doesn't make sense for him to get a Kindle.


Ah yes, the lady with the leaky water bottle. 

Tell him to stay away from kbooks you are reading!! Or you will have to turn off sync.


----------



## marygoblue (Nov 1, 2008)

You can always read public domain books on Stanza which is an iPhone or Touch app. Stanza is also a free app. I don't think it is as elegant as the Kindle app, however.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Ah yes, the lady with the leaky water bottle.
> 
> Tell him to stay away from kbooks you are reading!! Or you will have to turn off sync.


 Is that a euphemism for overactive bladder?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Is that a euphemism for overactive bladder?


Only in my case!!

Here is plugs tragic story.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4497.msg96562.html#msg96562

I gotta go...


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

marygoblue said:


> You can always read public domain books on Stanza which is an iPhone or Touch app. Stanza is also a free app. I don't think it is as elegant as the Kindle app, however.


Also, no sync between Stanza and Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw a great question on another board that so far, no one has answered (I'm too lazy to Google myself and haven't checked w/ Amazon).

Does the iPhone count as one of the 6 devices we are allowed per account?


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

According to what I read yes it counts as one of the 6 devices that can be on the same account.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I've read the answer is: "Yes" as well


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I've read that you can have more that six K reading devices on one account.  You can only d/l a kbook to six of them.  And there was a post this weekend saying that the six d/l count is not true on all kbooks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to merge this with the other thread on the iPhone/iTouch application.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I was very skeptical about the iPhone/Kindle app and decided I wouldn't bother with putting it on my iPhone. However, my husband has an iPhone -- but no Kindle and no interest in one -- and he was interested in the app as a way to access some of the many books I have purchased on my Kindle. So we just downloaded it.

First, the download was fast and easy. He has the 3G iPhone so everything seems faster on his than on my old 4G original model. Once it was downloaded and installed, I typed in my Amazon login and PW and voila! There we were -- 125 archived items. I picked two books for him and they also seemed to download instantly.

The navigation through the books feels familiar. You can go to the table of contents, cover, or select a specific location. All the navigation is Apple intuitive so if you are used to the iPhone/iTouch, you'll be moving around instantly.

The screen looks -- great. This is what I was expecting not to like and I was amazingly surprised. The font is a good size and easily readable. Swipe, swipe to easily move through the pages. But...get ready....there's color. Okay, we've all gotten used to living in a black & white world with our Kindles and that's fine...but...I had one book, Stolen Innocence, which I knew had a photographic insert. I downloaded it to the iPhone and there it was with photos--in color. It was really something to see. First I saw them in 4-scale grey, then 16-scale (much better) and now color! Wow! 

I know I don't want read a whole book on the iPhone but having this option to look at pictures (and maps, charts, or whatever) is really very cool. And knowing my husband, he will be using this for reading.

I was a skeptic this morning but I have to say, I am impressed, 12 hours later.

L


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review Leslie.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I could have used this 2 days ago. Went to run some quick errands, so I left the Kindle at home. Then ended up stuck at the pharmacy for an hour with my iPhone but no Kindle. 

I downloaded and installed the app today, and I think as an addition to my Kindle, it's great. It will fill in perfectly for the times I don't have the Kindle/can't reach the Kindle (tonight in the drive-thru)/or can't pull out the Kindle for some reason.

Officially, you can't purchase new books through the iPhone app, only download books you've already purchased. However, if you send a sample to your iPhone, you CAN use the "Buy Now" option at the end of the sample to purchase that book. Once it's purchased and downloaded to the iPhone, just go into Archived Items on the Kindle to download the new book there as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I just looked at my Amazon account and there is "Tony's" in the drop down menu. That would be his iPhone. Again, like I said before, very cool.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Does the ipod touch, have all the functionality of the iPhone just minus the phone feature?  I have a Blackberry I won't give up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Does the ipod touch, have all the functionality of the iPhone just minus the phone feature? I have a Blackberry I won't give up.


I believe so, yes.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Does the ipod touch, have all the functionality of the iPhone just minus the phone feature? I have a Blackberry I won't give up.


It seems to.
I did a fair amount of research and this is why I bought one yesterday.

At the same time I am not 100 percent certain.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of downloading specific books to the iTouch so I don't have to worry about syncing because of the wifi issue. Wish I could get an iPhone, but don't want to leave Verizon network.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Does the ipod touch, have all the functionality of the iPhone just minus the phone feature? I have a Blackberry I won't give up.


 It's an iPhone without:

Phone (obviously)
Cellular data (see above)
Camera
GPS
Google street view
Bluetooth

and with:
longer battery life
slimmer profile
separate apps for music and video (vs. iPhone's single "iPod" app)
Headphone jack on the bottom instead of the top


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

geko29 said:


> It's an iPhone without:
> 
> Phone (obviously)
> Cellular data (see above)
> ...


PERFECT for me!
Thanks for helping to make this all clearer.

Rock on K-boards,
Eric


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Would I be correct in gathering then, that you'd need to be in a Wi-Fi hotspot for the sync feature to work?


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Does the ipod touch, have all the functionality of the iPhone just minus the phone feature? I have a Blackberry I won't give up.


I have a Blackberry Storm & an iTouch and I would trade by Blackberry in a heartbeat for an iPhone if I didn't have to leave Verizon network. iTouch screen is far superior and so are the touch and navigation functions.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Would I be correct in gathering then, that you'd need to be in a Wi-Fi hotspot for the sync feature to work?


yes


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks all! My questions were fully answered but my dilemna deepened. I was hoping the Touch was the answer but if it needs wi-fi for syncing, it's considerably less useful. Ironically enough, hotspots are hard to find in the desert


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hubby, who loves to surf for apps with his iTouch, discovered this late Tuesday night, and immediately downloaded it.  We accessed my Amazon account and downloaded a couple of books that I thought he might like.  We hadn't heard a thing about this yet, and it seemed too good to be true.  

I love how the book covers show up in color--I had forgotten what most of them looked like.  Last night we flipped through a book that had pictures scattered throughout and it was great to see them in higher resolution.

Hubby knows how much I love my LyBerry, but he doesn't read enough for it to make sense to purchase a Kindle for him.  This is a great alternative that will allow us to share a few books that we both want to read right away.  (The new George R.R. Martin, if it ever comes out, comes to mind.)  We also like to read books aloud to each other, and this should come in handy there, too.

N


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Hoo-boy! End of an era--just pulled the trigger on an iPhone purchase. Hope I don't have Blackberry withdrawls.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hoo-boy! End of an era--just pulled the trigger on an iPhone purchase. Hope I don't have Blackberry withdrawls.


Congratulations! Like I said earlier, my son is making the switch. I bet you'll be happy.

L


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Unless I'm doing something wrong which I could be doing - I  have the touch so last night I downloaded the apps and everything worked great, my books were on there.  Got to work and at lunch thought I'd pull it out to show someone and no luck so I guess because there's no wifi here I can't even get into my books is that the way it works?  If so it won't be beneficial because I've found few places to have free wifi.  Starbucks & McDonalds both charge you so if that's the case I won't use it not paying for wifi when I have my Kindle.  Maybe I'm using this all wrong, hopefully someone will let me know.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hoo-boy! End of an era--just pulled the trigger on an iPhone purchase. Hope I don't have Blackberry withdrawls.


Good choice. I have an original iphone. No BB experience.

Here are some other Ipod app suggestions:
Free Memory
IfFound
Pricepirates
Public Radio
Password Wallet
Air Sharing
Pandora
Recorder
Remote
VoiceBoxDial
Translator
WhitePages
Wikiamo
FreeSaurus
NYTimes
Google Earth
Stanza

If think they are all free, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am sad/mad!!!  I have iPhone!  I downloaded the app for Kindle and everytime I go to reister my account, I get an error saying that "No Internet Connection  Please ceck your WiFi or cellular data netwrok and try again"

This is with full bars...full WiFi signal...and my email working in the same timeframe!!!  I went to another area, about 30 minutes away and got the same.

THEN I deleted the app and re-downloaded it.

SAME THING!

(And yes, I have been doing power off/power ons in between downloading and trying the app!)

What should I do?  I have never had this before and I have several apps!!!  I am an iPhone Queen!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scrappergirl said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong which I could be doing - I have the touch so last night I downloaded the apps and everything worked great, my books were on there. Got to work and at lunch thought I'd pull it out to show someone and no luck so I guess because there's no wifi here I can't even get into my books is that the way it works? If so it won't be beneficial because I've found few places to have free wifi. Starbucks & McDonalds both charge you so if that's the case I won't use it not paying for wifi when I have my Kindle. Maybe I'm using this all wrong, hopefully someone will let me know.


Did you actually download a book? You need to copy a book from the archive to your phone.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> What should I do? I have never had this before and I have several apps!!! I am an iPhone Queen!


Try resetting the iPhone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scrappergirl said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong which I could be doing - I have the touch so last night I downloaded the apps and everything worked great, my books were on there. Got to work and at lunch thought I'd pull it out to show someone and no luck so I guess because there's no wifi here I can't even get into my books is that the way it works? If so it won't be beneficial because I've found few places to have free wifi. Starbucks & McDonalds both charge you so if that's the case I won't use it not paying for wifi when I have my Kindle. Maybe I'm using this all wrong, hopefully someone will let me know.


Wifi is the only way to get the ipod touch to sync. So unless you're out and about near one of those places (Panera Bread is free wireless and their soup and pasteries are yummy) You won't be able to sync.

You could put a book or two on there that are just for reading on your ipod so you don't have to worry about syncing.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks luv for mentioning Panera Bread I didn't know they had the free wifi.  I saw something last night called Biongo or something that you can pay monthly but I think it sounded as if they  had to have it in your area.  I'll have to check with some people who are more techie than me.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

you have to have wifi to download the book, but once it is on your Touch you don't need wifi to read it, though you do need wifi to sync your spot in the book with amazon and your kindle. I read on my touch outside of wifi and make sure to sync on my home wifi before opening the book again on my Kindle


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got an email back from Amazon CS about my issue with only getting part of my books on my ipod. It is a licensing thing. I have to call them with a list of all the books that I can't access and they'll remove the licenses to the Kindles I don't have anymore.

<sigh> this is going to take a while..It's 60+ books. I am very happy that they're doing this, there just should be an easier way.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got an email back from Amazon CS about my issue with only getting part of my books on my ipod. It is a licensing thing. I have to call them with a list of all the books that I can't access and they'll remove the licenses to the Kindles I don't have anymore.
> 
> <sigh> this is going to take a while..It's 60+ books. I am very happy that they're doing this, there just should be an easier way.


The amazing maze of kbook licensing. Are these kbooks where the license count has maxed out because of your multiple Kindle replacements and existing Ks. Is the lesson here that we have to make sure our license count is reset, if we have a Kindle replaced during warranty and plan to add more Ks to our account in the future. What about a KK owner that has replaced his/her KK with a K2 and d/l'd all his/her kbooks to the new K2. Is their license d/l count now 2? Should the count be 2 if the original owner leaves the kbooks on the KK and sells it? Is this one of the features of Whisper Sync, track how many Ks have a kbook you have purchased? Is there anyway for a Kindle owners to find out what the d/l count is on his/her kbooks?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but...

The iPhone/iTouch is available in places other the the US, right? I seem to remember a big hoopla when it went on sale in the UK. So, wouldn't that mean that people outside of the US are now able to acquire Kindle content? Do you think the iPhone app is the first step towards an international Kindle?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope. The App is only available in the US. Even if the Ap was available outside the US, you would still have to have a credit card with a US address in order to buy books and use the Ap.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Nope. The App is only available in the US. Even if the Ap was available outside the US, you would still have to have a credit card with a US address in order to buy books and use the Ap.


Ah, okay. Thanks!

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Nope. The App is only available in the US. Even if the Ap was available outside the US, you would still have to have a credit card with a US address in order to buy books and use the Ap.


I don't have iPhone yet but my daughter has it and I'm trying to understand.

So if I go to oversea, I'll be able to download from Amazon if I can find wi-fi connection? Or can I download from Amazon and transfer via pc like my kindle?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

As long as you have a credit card with a US account and can find a wi-fi area I would think you should be able to download new books. Or download through your cell phone. Which is actually kind of cool. It gets around that lack of cell capacity outside of the US problem, doesn't it? Although, th enew book would be in your account, you would still have to download it to your Kindle through whispernet. But you could read it on your IPhone or ITouch.

Please keep in mind that I am basing my comments off of reviews of the product. So this is a guess.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, Prof.  Our friends overseas with, as you noted, an american based Amazon acct., can now wirelessly download content from Amazon to their iPhone instantly. If they have the 3G, it wouldn't even require finding a wi-fi hotspot. To subsequently get it on their kindle, however, they'd still need to USB to their computer; whispernet remains inoperative outside the US, but still a major improvement.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just opened the Kindle app and selected, "Get books." It says (and I quote):

Get the best shopping experience by visiting www.amazon.com/kindlestore on your Mac or PC.

You can also use Safari on your iPhone to buy books.

Kindle customers can download previous book purchases from Archived Items on the Home Screen.

I just sent a sample to my iPhone (from my computer). When you get ot the end of the sample, it gives you the choice to buy the book or see details in the Kindle store. I clicked the latter and it opened in a Safari window. So you can buy books through your phone, but not from within the Kindle app.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah Leslie, I think I get what you were originally saying now. I thought you were asking if a Brit with an IPhone would be able to use the Kindle Application and hence have access to the Kindle store and a way around the US only thing. I take it you were asking about buying books on the IPhone outside of the US if you have an American based IPhone.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just opened the Kindle app and selected, "Get books." It says (and I quote):
> 
> So you can buy books through your phone, but not from within the Kindle app.
> 
> L


Yes, but can't you go log into your Amazon account via the phone, purchase a book thusly, then download it to the phone via the app?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Ah Leslie, I think I get what you were originally saying now. I thought you were asking if a Brit with an IPhone would be able to use the Kindle Application and hence have access to the Kindle store and a way around the US only thing. I take it you were asking about buying books on the IPhone outside of the US if you have an American based IPhone.


I actually think I was asking the former, but somehow it morphed into the latter. Anyway, thanks for the info that the Kindle app is a US-only app. That did take care of one question.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, but can't you go log into your Amazon account via the phone, purchase a book thusly, then download it to the phone via the app?


Yes.

I think you'd have two options:

1. Buy the book and then in the drop down menu, select the iPhone to send it to.
2. Buy the book and send it to your Kindle. Then, go to the Kindle app on the phone and download the book from the archived items.

Something tells me that we are going to have a FAQ for the Kindle/iPhone interface very soon...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I base that only on the fact that Canadians have complained in reviews about not being able to download and use the application.



> 1. Buy the book and then in the drop down menu, select the iPhone to send it to.


Yup.

Keep in mind that non-Kindle owners are using this application so that there had to be a way to send it directly to the phone. Essentially the phone becomes another Kindle in your My Kindle Page and you can assign books to it the same way you could if you have multiple Kindles.

Yes, I am kind of board at work and obsessed with all things Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Prof. Our friends overseas with, as you noted, an american based Amazon acct., can now wirelessly download content from Amazon to their iPhone instantly. If they have the 3G, it wouldn't even require finding a wi-fi hotspot. To subsequently get it on their kindle, however, they'd still need to USB to their computer; whispernet remains inoperative outside the US, but still a major improvement.


I have a friend in Belgium and she has ordered things from US Amazon so she must have a "US Amazon acct" even though she is not in the US and doesn't have a US credit card. So what I was thinking was...could she put the Kindle app on her iPhone (if she had one; she doesn't. But I think she has an iTouch) and then buy Kindle books?

Prof Crash is saying she couldn't even get the Kindle app, however, which would make all this moot.

Sorry for rambling. I am sort of thinking out loud here...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do any of our 'outside the US' folks have an iPhone. . . . .seems like someone needs to Try This!  

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have a friend in Belgium and she has ordered things from US Amazon so she must have a "US Amazon acct" even though she is not in the US and doesn't have a US credit card. So what I was thinking was...could she put the Kindle app on her iPhone (if she had one; she doesn't. But I think she has an iTouch) and then buy Kindle books?
> 
> Prof Crash is saying she couldn't even get the Kindle app, however, which would make all this moot.
> 
> ...


The reviews I have read could be wrong. Have her try it. Maybe it can work.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The reviews I have read could be wrong. Have her try it. Maybe it can work.


I just sent a message to confirm if she has an iTouch. That's the first step.

BTW, this friend saw my Kindle back in September and she is dying to get one. The minute they are available in Belgium, she'll be plunking down her Euros!

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The reviews I have read could be wrong. Have her try it. Maybe it can work.


Yes, I hadn't heard that the app might not be available on foreign based iPhones. This needs to be definitively ascertained, otherwise all the foregoing is essentially a masturbatory exercise. I don't know why it wouldn't be, it'd be a great convenience for those overseas. It would be nice if someone could settle it one way or the other.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, I hadn't heard that the app might not be available on foreign based iPhones. This needs to be definitively ascertained, otherwise all the foregoing is essentially a masturbatory exercise.


There are worse things we could be doing... 

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> There are worse things we could be doing...
> 
> L


...or better 
"worse" is such a subjective term..


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have a friend in Belgium and she has ordered things from US Amazon so she must have a "US Amazon acct" even though she is not in the US and doesn't have a US credit card. So what I was thinking was...could she put the Kindle app on her iPhone (if she had one; she doesn't. But I think she has an iTouch) and then buy Kindle books?
> 
> Prof Crash is saying she couldn't even get the Kindle app, however, which would make all this moot.


Kindle has to be purchased and shipped to USA address, but after that who knows where it is. Deregister K and build new Amazon account and register K on this new account. Fund this account only with Gift Cards. No US address or US credit card necessary; except to purchase Gift Cards. No WN, all transfer via USB. No preorder of Kbooks or subscriptions; these require credit card.

My butt is planted firmly on US soil, but this might work for others.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

A gift card on a cell phone is one way of getting around that. You still have to be able to down load the application. From what I have read, the application is only available in the US.

I have no idea how they can block an application from being downloaded outside of the US.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I have my beloved Ken Doll and won't be parting with him anytime soon, but my iPhone is amazing too. 

Now that I can have this app on my iPhone home page, I feel less guilty when I leave the house without Ken. 

I've actually read a couple of shorter, lighter-subject novels on the iPhone. Not bad. 

My biggest complaint: I can't look up words I don't know on the iPhone. I had to exit the app and Google the words. I didn't realize how much I actually used the function until I no longer had it. Anyone else do this?

I synced the books back and forth to try out the sync option and it works great. 

Also, earlier from a pc, I bought a couple books and sent them to both my Kindle and my iPhone. I don't have Ken with me, but they showed up on my iPhone as well as the sample I sent to it. 

Now if I could just get my newspapers on to the iPhone, I'd be in business.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The iPhone/iTouch is available in places other the the US, right? I seem to remember a big hoopla when it went on sale in the UK. So, wouldn't that mean that people outside of the US are now able to acquire Kindle content? Do you think the iPhone app is the first step towards an international Kindle?


As outlined above, people outside the US were previously able to download Kindle content in a roundabout manner. And I actually think the first step towards an international Kindle was the design of the K2.

The original Kindle had its CDMA modem soldered to the board. The new one has it in a mini PCI-Express slot, with solder points right next to it for a SIM card reader. In order to release a version of the Kindle for use outside the US, they'd simply have to put a GSM modem in that slot and attach the SIM slot to the board. But they won't do that until they have content and carrier agreements in place, of course.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> A gift card on a cell phone is one way of getting around that. You still have to be able to down load the application. From what I have read, the application is only available in the US.
> 
> I have no idea how they can block an application from being downloaded outside of the US.


I have no idea either, but they have. My friend in Germany told me that she couldn't download the app. So no luck there.

Apparently they are releasing the Sony ereader in Europe on March 11th. When will they get an international Kindle on the market? My friends are so eager to get one but my German friend might cave for the Sony. I'm telling her to hold out.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just realize that with iPhone, iTouch, Amazon need to increase the number of device we can share books. 6 won't be enough.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You can have more then six devices on your account. You can only share a book on six devices at any one time.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> You can have more then six devices on your account. You can only share a book on six devices at any one time.


So.. just deregister and register again for some device when you want to have a book?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Delete the book after you finish reading it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I had issues with my iPhone app working a few pages back.  Wanted to give an update.  Yesterday, I hooked up my iPhone to my computer with the expectation that I would do a hard reset after a backup of the iPhone.  Once backed up, PRIOR to hard reset, I tried to again, log into amazon account via app.  It worked!!!  Yippee!  I am now a 2 device reader!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh... now I understand how this works. You can register more then 6 but Amazon keeps the track of which device a book is on so a book can only be on 6 devices at a time. If one device delete that book, the 7th device can get that book.

Thanks, ProfCrash.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Delete the book after you finish reading it.


It doesn't work like that apparently. Once you've downloaded a book to a device you have a license for that device. The only way to remove the license is to have Amazon Customer Service go in and manually do it. I have more than 60 books I need to do this for. <sigh>


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It doesn't work like that apparently. Once you've downloaded a book to a device you have a license for that device. The only way to remove the license is to have Amazon Customer Service go in and manually do it. I have more than 60 books I need to do this for. <sigh>


Oh...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It doesn't work like that apparently. Once you've downloaded a book to a device you have a license for that device. The only way to remove the license is to have Amazon Customer Service go in and manually do it. I have more than 60 books I need to do this for. <sigh>


Wow that sucks. I wonder why they don't make it so that the license is deleted when the book is deleted?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Wow that sucks. I wonder why they don't make it so that the license is deleted when the book is deleted?


I'm hoping that this changes after they have to manually do it several times. For the time being though, that's what has to be done. I can't even just email the list, I have to call them with it .. I'm not in that big of a hurry to have them on my ipod, so I probably won't be doing it any time soon. Maybe in the meantime, they'll come up with a fix.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> You can have more then six devices on your account. You can only share a book on six devices at any one time.


You can only share a book on six devices, period.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Wow that sucks. I wonder why they don't make it so that the license is deleted when the book is deleted?


Because the idea is, you can share a book 6 times. If you could keep deleting the license, then you could, theoretically, share a book endlessly. That is what they are trying to prevent.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Would they let you repurchase it to go on more than 6 devices?
Multiples of 6?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm hoping that this changes after they have to manually do it several times. For the time being though, that's what has to be done. I can't even just email the list, I have to call them with it .. I'm not in that big of a hurry to have them on my ipod, so I probably won't be doing it any time soon. Maybe in the meantime, they'll come up with a fix.


And I think your situation is different from "normal" or what they envisioned in that some of the licenses are tied up with devices that you no longer have (defective Kindles that you have returned). I can see how it would have been hard to predict this type of circumstance and plan for it. Unfortunately, it makes it hard for you to have to come up with the list, convey it verbally, etc.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Would they let you repurchase it to go on more than 6 devices?
> Multiples of 6?


I don't know. That's a good question. Every book I have bought, I see the notice at the top of the page with the date I bought it. I've never tried to repurchase a book because I've never gone over the 6 shares.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't see it happening for me in the near future, but I have two sons, a wife, and am getting an itouch, with perhaps a backup KK soon, so I could be approaching that limit.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It doesn't work like that apparently. Once you've downloaded a book to a device you have a license for that device. The only way to remove the license is to have Amazon Customer Service go in and manually do it. I have more than 60 books I need to do this for. <sigh>


This used to be true for downloaded Unbox (now Video on Demand) videos. Once you downloaded, the license was forever used, even if the file was deleted, until you begged Customer Service. They did eventually fix this so that deleting the video from a PC freed up the license, so there may be hope for Kindle licenses too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am waiting to see what other PDAs they put out applications for. When my Verizon contract ends, I might go ahead and get a Blackberry Storm if it has the application available.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I could see that with changing cell phones and upgrading Kindles, you could no longer have your books available after a couple years.


----------

